# Отдых и развлечения > Музыка > Анонсы концертов, вечеринок и прочих мероприятий >  Легендарный джазовый оркестр им. О.Лундстрема в Одессе!

## Makmakkerti

*Концерт состоится 22 декабря в Одесской филармонии. Билеты всего 50-300 грн!
Заказ билетов по телефону 700-13-96* 
Государственный камерный оркестр джазовой музыки Олега Лундстрема имеет уникальную историю. Это самый «долгоиграющий» биг-бенд в мире, что зафиксировано в российской книге рекордов Гиннеса. Биг-бенд Олега Лундстрема часто представляет лицо российской культуры за рубежом на межправительственных мероприятиях. Можно вспомнить Дни России на Украине, в Германии, Молдавии, участие в Днях Москвы в Латвии.

За 70 лет коллектив дал более 10000 концертов, проехав бесчисленное количество километров гастрольных дорог. Сотни тысяч зрителей посетили концерты, миллионы слушали по радио и смотрели по телевидению. Совместно со студией «Мелодия», помимо ряда грампластинок популярно-танцевальной музыки, записано 10 долгоиграющих пластинок джазовой музыки, как с пьесами отечественных композиторов, так и с джазовой классикой в аранжировках оркестра. Несколько компакт-дисков, в том числе один мультимедийный, который записан в сотрудничестве с украинским оркестром под управлением Фокина.

Большинство оригинальных обработок было сделано талантливым аранжировщиком и композитором Виталием Долговым. Кроме того, на этом поприще трудились и сам Олег Лундстрем, и Николай Панов, и Георгий Гаранян. Оркестр Олега Лундстрема — неизменный участник крупных международных джазовых фестивалей: «Таллин 67», «Джаз Джембори 72» в Варшаве, «Прага 78» и «Прага 86», «София 86», «Джаз в Дюктауне 88» в Голландии, фестиваль искусств СССР в Индии (1988), «Гренобль 90» во Франции, фестиваль памяти Эллингтона в Вашингтоне, США (1991), фестиваль биг-бендов с Санта-Барбаре, США (1998). Интересно вспомнить впечатления американских зрителей, которые в буквальном смысле плакали от восторга.

Кредо оркестра: глубокое проникновение в характер джазового мастерства, в его классические традиции, с одной стороны, и стремление внести свой вклад в этот жанр путём создания и исполнения оригинальных джазовых произведений и аранжировок — с другой стороны.

Подводя итоги нового творческого периода в работе оркестра, можно сказать, что, несмотря на мрачные прогнозы скептиков, которые то хоронят джаз, утверждая, что это музыка «старых», то хоронят оркестр, говоря, что это уже «не тот оркестр», и биг-бенд Олега Лундстрема, и классический джаз в его исполнении живы и приносят радость многим и многим зрителям в России и за её рубежами. Оркестр продолжает писать свою историю.

----------


## Mephisto

Цены?

----------


## Makmakkerti

Прочитайте внимательнее, цены написаны - от 50 до 300 грн

----------

